# 2014 Rogue not blowing heat.



## walton8799 (Apr 20, 2019)

The system blows out air but it's cold. The AC seems to work well. Is this a sensor or the possibly heater control valve?


----------



## walton8799 (Apr 20, 2019)

I figured it out, once I raised the temp above 80 it started throwing out heat.


----------

